# Getting Bridge Alley Going Again



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Now that the bascule bridge project is done I'm working on the connecting bridges.
I didn't realize the difference in the abutment height required by the deck girder and truss bridge.
I had to make an abutment and ran out of my concrete paint so I'll have to lighten it up later.
Otherwise everything is going as planned.
George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I made some new progress. Almost got everything level. I need to paint the 3rd bridge, put down the track and get the scenery going.

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I added some tall grass and brambles today. This is going to be a swampy area under the bridges so I'm ordering about 120 cattails tomorrow.

I also ordered some Micro Engineering bridge track.

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Getting ready to pour the murky water. I painted the bridge track, installed one walkway on the truss bridge and planted some cattails.
I also made another abutment with the track coming off the berm. Not to much left to do. Finish the planting the tall grasses when ever that order shows up and adding the deck girder walkways.
George


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Very impressive.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Bonz. 
Poured the murky water today. Now I have to wait 24 hours for it to setup. Then I'll add the bridges & track and run some trains over it.
George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

It looks like the main pond has some sort of road in it, but it's just a reflection of the retaining wall.
George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

The bridge alley project is 90% done. I just have to pour the water under the bascule Bridge. I'll be doing a video soon. 
George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

The project is completed. The tracks in service. 
George


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Turned out great.


----------

